
Older Drivers Hit the Road for Uber and Lyft - NearAP
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/23/your-money/older-drivers-hit-the-road-for-uber-and-lyft.html
======
jedc
I've absolutely experienced this, most notably in the Boulder, CO area. I met
a number of interesting retired drivers, including people who had had some
pretty impressive careers and just wanted to get out of the house regularly.

Of course, it's also awesome PR for Uber/Lyft/etc to promote this segment of
their driver population. :)

~~~
randycupertino
I thought it was a good PR move for Uber to hire nonviolent felons as well.
They were talking about that on NPR this week.

------
FussyZeus
Why does every article about this kind of topic HAVE to use the word
'exploiting'? Amazon is 'exploiting' homeless people, Uber is 'exploiting'
older drivers. Jesus Christ, just because both parties aren't both benefiting
a TON off of the activity does not make it exploitation, and by abusing that
term you're seriously devaluing what exploitation actually looks like.

It's as if these writers think anyone who works any of these jobs is too
damned stupid to decide what to do with their own lives.

